# IA Medicaid Dental Anesthesia



## missyah20 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have some claims for anesthesia provided for dental procedures that have been denied by Iowa Medicaid.  I know they have 6 criteria that need to be met for them to pay for dental anesthesia.  The problem is that I don't have these guidelines and I haven't been able to find them on the IA MA website.  Does anyone have a link or copy of these?  Thanks!


----------

